# prblema con circ impreso



## juanfrancosorin (May 31, 2006)

hola resulta que quiero hacer el 1er circ de la hoja de datos del tda 2040 http://home.planet.nl/~midde639/specs/tda2040.pdf
pero el problema es que tiene las pistas con formas redondeadoas como islas, y tanto como el wincircuit  y el eagle no tienen para hacer ese tipo de pistas (creo).
la pregunta es si alguien conoce un soft donde pueda hacer ese dibujo.


----------



## MaMu (May 31, 2006)

juanfrancosorin dijo:
			
		

> hola resulta que quiero hacer el 1er circ de la hoja de datos del tda 2040 http://home.planet.nl/~midde639/specs/tda2040.pdf
> pero el problema es que tiene las pistas con formas redondeadoas como islas, y tanto como el wincircuit  y el eagle no tienen para hacer ese tipo de pistas (creo).
> la pregunta es si alguien conoce un soft donde pueda hacer ese dibujo.



Usando el Eagle, se puede hacer sin problemas, busca el TDA2040 en la librería LINEAR cuyo modelo de encapsulado es el TDA2040V.

Saludos.


----------

